# 16 week BMQ???



## SirMoose (26 Sep 2006)

Just got my dates for BMQ. I will have the privilege of being at St.Jean from Oct.16 to Feb.2.  

I didn't think we would be training on Chrismas day, but 16 weeks to complete an 11 week course seems a little strange.  Does anyone know if the length of BMQ has changed?


----------



## brett22 (26 Sep 2006)

I am also in that BMQ class for the same dates. I was wondering the same thing


----------



## BernDawg (26 Sep 2006)

Don't panic.  When I did my training they gave us leave.  You may  get a week or two off around Christmas but don't quote me or go telling everyone you'll be home for the holidays yet...


----------



## patrick666 (26 Sep 2006)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41737.0.html - "Christmas Leave" 

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## BernDawg (26 Sep 2006)

So then, when these threads merge do we get to vote someone off??  >


----------



## Patrolman (26 Sep 2006)

Yes,BMQ's have changed. The CF is now doing what is called an enhanced BMQ. The course will be longer but as a result you SQ will be shorter. They will be run at training centers all over Canada St.Jean,Borden,Gagetown etc. I am not sure yet if they are just trial courses or if they will continue to run in this fashion in the future. I know there will be at least two run in Gagetown.


----------



## Illegio (2 Oct 2006)

My BMQ was 11 weeks and my SQ was 7 weeks. They are chopping two weeks off SQ and putting two more into BMQ.


----------



## CanadianBacon (21 Oct 2006)

Thats just going to be including your time off for Christmas.  Apparently most units slow down for 2 or 3 weeks for Christmas break.  Plus it's probibly enhanced BMQ.  I'm going on week 6 on my enhanced right now at ATC Meaford, and its 3 weeks I was told of SQ incorporated into your BMQ.


----------

